# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό Fujitsu] 24αρι inverter Fujitsu General δεν ξεκινά ο συμπιεστης

## deathlok

Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ έχω ξαναγράψει άλλη μια φορά και μάλιστα πάλι σε αυτή την κατηγορία. 

Θα ήθελα οποίος μπορεί να βοηθήσει με το εξής πρόβλημα. 

Το μηχάνημα είναι ένα 24αρι Fujitsu General 24.000 btu inverter και συγκεκριμένα η εξωτερική μονάδα είναι η AOHR24LCC και η εσωτερική η ASHA24LCC. Το μηχάνημα έχει ελάχιστη χρήση και είναι επτά ετών εγκατεστημενο σε παραθαλασια περιοχή. 

Φέτος λοιπόν το καλοκαίρι όταν πήγαμε να το βάλουμε μπροστά δεν έβγαλε ποτέ κρύο αέρα.  Ο εξωτερικός ανεμιστήρας καθώς και ο εσωτερικός δουλεύει απλά δεν παίρνει μπροστά ο συμπιεστης και μετά από λίγο βγάζει βλάβη (αναβοσβηνουν πέντε φορές τα λαμπάκια του που από ότι είδα στο ίντερνετ είναι compressor location detection error) 

Από την αρχή του καλοκαιριού έχω επικοινωνήσει με αρκετούς ψυκτικους τηλεφωνικά εκ των οποίων δύο ήρθαν και το είδαν (οι υπόλοιποι μόλις άκουγαν ινβερτερ ήταν σαν να τους έλεγα πύραυλος για την νασα). 

Τεσπα ο πρώτος το άνοιξε το εξωτερικό μηχάνημα και είπε χωρίς να μέτρηση κάτι αλλά και χωρίς να ξέρει τι είναι error code αφού δεν δουλεύει Fujitsu πως είναι η συμπιεστης η πλακέτα και πως ότι και να είναι από τα δύο δεν αξίζει οικονομικά η επισκευή αφού η πλακέτα έχει 400 ευρώ. 


Τον δεύτερο μου τον σύστησε η γραμμή εξυπηρέτησης της Fujitsu και ήρθε από μακρυά κιόλας. Έβαλε πάνω και μέτρησε πίεσης δεν άνοιξε μονάδα η τπτ άλλο με ρώτησε τι φωτάκια ανάβουν του είπα α μου λέει η συμπιεστης η πλακέτα θα σε πάρω να σου πω τιμές ακόμα με παίρνει. 


Τεσπα επειδή ενθουσιαστικα από την απόδοση ειδικά του δεύτερου πήρα και τον αρχικό εγκατάσταση ο οποίος είναι από Αθήνα και μου είπε βγάλε την πλακέτα και φερτη να την επισκευασουμε. Αν δεν είναι πλακέτα πετά το. Έβγαλα λοιπόν την κεντρική  πλακέτα και έχω και ένα πολύ μέτρο μπορώ να κοιτάξω κάτι εγώ?

----------


## θανασης 7

έκανες reset από το ρεύμα;εάν όχι βάλε πάλι την πλακέτα πάνω στο κλιματιστικό θα δεις ότι πιθανόν θα δουλέψει,άμα είναι να το πετάξεις πες μου που να ξέρω....

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

Φίλε μου αφού είπες ότι μένεις παραθαλάσσια το ποιο πιθανό είναι η βλάβη σου να οφείλεται σε διαβρομένους δρόμους στην εξωτερική πλακέτα. Αξίζει να ασχοληθείς λίγο και να την φτιάξεις.

----------


## deathlok

Reset έχει γίνει και απλά δουλεύει μέσα έξω ανεμιστήρας και μετά από δέκα δεκαπέντε λεπτά βγάζει το σφάλμα με τα φωτάκια. 

Οι πλακέτες δεν φαίνονται διαβρωμενες πουθενά αλλά θα κάνω ένα πολύ, χοντρικο τσεκ με το πολυμετρο.

----------


## θανασης 7

εάν είχε πρόβλημα ο συμπιεστής θα στο έκανε αμέσως μόλις επερνε μπροστά φώναξε έναν ψυκτικό να δει εάν έχει φρεον,και να δει την εκτονωτική(είναι ηλεκτρονική pmv)

----------

deathlok (23-08-15)

----------


## deathlok

Ψυκτικους έχω φέρει δύο και δεν υπάρχει και κάποιος άλλος να φωναξω. Ο δεύτερος κοίταξε για φρεον οπότε αυτό αποκλείεται να είναι. Για την εκτονωτικη δεν μου είπε κανείς τπτ ούτε προφανώς την κοίταξε κάποιος.

----------


## θανασης 7

Σε  ποια περιοχή είναι το κλιματιστικό;

----------


## deathlok

Δερβενι Κορινθίας.

----------


## θανασης 7

οι πλακέτες είναι πάνω στο μηχάνημα τώρα;

----------


## deathlok

Όχι τις έβγαλα να τις πάω Αθήνα,  αλλά άμα υπάρχει κάτι που μπορώ να δω μπορώ να τις βάλω για λίγο.

----------


## Foler79

Μήπως βρέθηκε λύση στο πρόβλημα; Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο σε fujitsu inverter 9αρι...

----------

